# best SARM for fat loss??



## imjosiah (Jun 12, 2014)

had really good results taking osta and was thinking of trrying a liquid form of a SARM, i found out there are a few. 

which have you had the best results using for fat loss, and where is a good, less expensive place to get it? if you go liquid they get spendy!!


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 13, 2014)

I really like Ostarine myself. Its a creeper compound so I like 8-12 week runs.


----------

